# (TN) YLM Wetland Retrievers Razz



## amvaneyk (Jun 25, 2012)

Razz is a big block head yellow male. He loves to hunt or just lay around the house. He's got alot of drive and loves to work. He's thrown plenty of beautiful litters. Located in West Tn. Comes from great pedigree. FC AFC Teddy's Ebonstar James, Coffee's lil' Dab'l Do Ya, Northfork Direct Coldwater Shot. Studd Fee: $500. For more information please call/text 337 945 7947. 





















​


----------

